# CICHLID MAN'S Hardwater setup.



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm setting up a new tank, it's a Birthday presest actually which will hopefully be delivered within a week.
I'm hoping to keep malawis, rainbows, mollies, platies, swordtails, gouramis, male bettas, figure eight puffer. And other hardwater fish.
It sounds dodgy but trust me, the end result will look stunning. The tank, a 4 foot aqua-life should be due on friday, so I'll post pics as I go. If anyone has got anything they'd like to ad go 'head.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Malawi Predators?


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Cichlid_Man it sounds like its gonna be fun.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Osiris said:


> Malawi Predators?


Nope Mbunas. But only the colorful ones like yellow labs and deomansi sp.
I'm planning on keeping up to 4 male bettas too. If anyone wants tips on how to do it just let me know.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Wait 4 Male Betta's how in the world are you doing that Cichlid_Man, and I would like to know.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

interesting choice of inhabitants


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Cichlidman, could you post a picture of the yellow and black mbuna with vertical stripes you had in your signature before?


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I think the 4 bettas would work, but they will each need their own territories, which may not be possible depending on how many other fish will be in there.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I've finally set it up and here are some of the pics:

This is the cental rock pile. I may add more rocks later.








Various shells for the shell dwelling tanganynikans.








Cave areas for the cichlids








Airial view








Interesting angel








Heaters in the background








Close up of bubbles lol


















Cardinal and harelquin tank which is currently home to platies/mollies/swordtails which will be moving in the new tank soon.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Finally uploaded some images of what it looks like now:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

We'll see how long it lasts..................


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

that is a really raw tank CM.. nice


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

i just realized the last post was from a long time ago... opps


----------



## Giddy012 (Feb 16, 2007)

Any updates on this tank...how did the Bettas work out?


----------



## GoldenGirl11 (Nov 9, 2014)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> Wait 4 Male Betta's how in the world are you doing that Cichlid_Man, and I would like to know.
> 
> Exactly what I am thinking now. Don't Betta's attack each other?:


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

look at the date. Last CM update was in 2006, 8 years ago. Odds of an answer are low.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes very old thread, thanks for digging up lots of old posts on the forum. Bettas are not recommended for keeping together as males, however, I have successfully raised multiple betta fry in a large aquarium and raised the males to adulthood, however the tank should always be HEAVILY planted and VERY large. Preferably plakats with the short finned variety, otherwise it may be not dissimilar to watching two ladies wearing silk dresses cat-fighting at a ball. Adult males should not be introduced.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I personally like looking back at very old threads sometimes.


----------

